# 4 NH 1889 bridge I-Girders being replaced



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The 4 NH bridges being converted into railtrail overpasses are having some of the old I-Girders replaced. These 4 bridges are only a 1/2 mile from each other in Lake Carmel NY and are in different stages of construction. I only took photos of 2 because of parking restrictions. It seems as though they construct the new over pass over the old I -Girder then remove the I-Girder. I'm not sure if their going to remove the track 2 I girder or not. It would boost the height restrictions on the bridges. One of the bridges has a height restrictions of 10' 5". How many trucks have been stuck under this bridge over the years? I know it's many.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I was on my way to the supermarket today and stopped to take a photo of the Rt 311 bridge which is about 2 miles from my house. I'm not sure when the last time 100 car freight trains used the bridge but I know work trains used the bridge about 12 years ago. Now that I think about it there's a video of one of these freights in 1990. 

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I see their getting set up to remove another 1889 I-Girder from one of the 4 bridges. 

George


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I guess Metro-North has no plans of using that part of the former Maybrook line for any train movements in the foreseeable future.

(I remember running full-sized freights over those bridges in the 80's...)


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

> I guess Metro-North has no plans of using that part of the former Maybrook line for any train movements in the foreseeable future.
> 
> (I remember running full-sized freights over those bridges in the 80's...)


The Fiber Optic line in the below photo was the last project on the Maybrook line. It's a backup cable that connects the Hudson, Harlem and NH in case their regular signaling system lines go down. I know this because I play golf with the person who's duty was to install it. Who's knows if that's even relevant now? It will all be a walking/bike path by summer. I watched freights go over those beaten up bridges until the early 90's. I wondered if anyone was inspecting them back then. 1889 to 1990 is a 100 years. 

George


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Conrail sold out at the end of December 1992. Danbury yard and the Maybrook east of the CT/NY state line was transferred to the Housatonic RR, but they never actually used the yard (and it eventually was transformed into the Danbury RR museum). The NY portion was acquired by Metro-North, and they never used it, either, other than for occasional (and rare) equipment moves.

The last trip I had out of Danbury was October 19, 1990, train WADA-1 to Wassaic, over to Dykemans and then up the Harlem line.

In my comment log for that day, I entered:
"First time I'd been to Wassaic since 1985 - and the LAST trip I'll ever make before they abandon the line."

And... _it was._


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

J when Metro North bought the NY portion of the Maybrook line they installed that backup fiber optic cable. Maybe it was a backup for the Hudson & Harlem lines and the NH wasn't included but I'll be seeing Gordan again soon and I'll ask him. I think it was about 15 years ago I seen a RS-3 pulling some kind of trenching equipment to bury the cable. The cable has nothing to due with the signaling for the Maybrook line it's a backup for the other lines. I think the walking/bike path being constructed now is owned by NY state. I'll be taking more photos as the construction progresses. 

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I thought they were going to remove the I-Girder in the few photos above but on my way to the store today I see they were just replacing the footing under it. ( Pictured in the second below photo) Last week a truck tried to squeeze under the Rt311 bridge without success. Bad mistake. How many times have I've seen this happen?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Those new footings (and raised girders) that we see in post 8 above...

Are they supporting the "bike path" side, or are they on the actual "track side"?

I'm wondering if Metro-North is trying to get the line back into service (for whatever reason they might have use for it)...?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

> Are they supporting the "bike path" side, or are they on the actual "track side"?


J it's on the track side not the bike side but it's a railtrail so who knows what their up to. I know friends of mine who worked in the track maintenance department who are now retired told me they used the tracks to move MOW equipment between the Harlem and Hudson lines. 

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Although I've seen many trucks stuck under these Carmel NY bridges over the years nothing compares to a YouTube video that was posted on my thread on another site. I think when they see the 10'9'' height restriction sign on Rt 311 in Carmel, NY their cautious. In the video below I guess in VA they don't seem to be that concerned? You have to feel sorry for these camper / truck drivers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

With the number of Penske trucks hitting that bridge you'd think
Penske would pay for a fix.

Magic


----------

